
Show HN: Compress videos by up to 60% - fratlas
https://compressify.herokuapp.com/
======
niftich
On both Firefox and Chrome, when I hover over either of the videos, the thin
dividing line disappears, and it's not clear which video I'm looking at.
Albeit they are "supposed to" look very similar, I still don't know whether
I'm watching the original or the compressed one.

Typically in similar sites, I've seen a draggable divider that lets the user
specify how to horizontally divide the frame between the two comparable
videos.

Do you process an included audio track as well?

~~~
fratlas
Audio is included. The line disappears because they are actually two videos,
and I was showing how flawlessly they blend. Each half is either compressed or
the original.

------
fratlas
Compressify's developer here. Would love any feedback on the site and video
results. Sorry if the server is slow, it's getting the product hunt hug of
death.

~~~
The_Hoff
Awesome product! Any plans to open it up to larger sized video files? (I'd pay
for that!)

~~~
fratlas
Yep! Email me at compressifyapi @ gmail.com with details about your target
videos.

